
Digital Publishers Put Brave Software on Notice for Substituting Ads (2016) - lern_too_spel
https://www.newsmediaalliance.org/digital-publishers-put-brave-software-notice-substituting-ads/
======
lern_too_spel
It's a classic Mafia shakedown scheme. We'll remove monetization from
publishers unless they pay us. Even then, they'll get paid in a cryptocurrency
we made up and own the majority of.

Brave is by far the least ethical of all browsers. At least the other browser
vendors try not to be evil, even if they fail.

When I steal from publishers, nobody should benefit, including the browser
vendor.

